# Externes Mikrofon



## goela (26. August 2003)

Hallo Zusammen,
wer hat Erfahrungen mit einem externen Mikrofon für die Videokamera?

Das Mikrofon möchte ich, wenn möglich auch zum Nachvertonen im "Studio" (zu Hause) verwenden. Hat jemand eine Empfehlung - und warum sind die meisten 
Mikros immer nur Mono?


----------



## t0ny (26. August 2003)

Also soweit ich mich informieren konnte, kosten Mikrofone, vor allem die Stereo-Zoom-Mikros mehrere Hundert Euro, konnte aber noch nie ausfindig machen, wo man die herbkommt. Mein Kumpel hat sich jetzt ein reines Mikro gekauft (von Sony), welches wir dann zum Nachvertonen am PC nutzen. Dürfte auch and die Kamera zu stecken gehen, aber probiert haben wir es noch nicht.
Allgemein muss ich sagen, dass man ziemlich wenig über Mikros erfährt.
Mono, tja, keine Ahnung.
Hier steht auch, wieso ein ext Mikro nicht immer Sinn machen muss .
Externe Aufnahmegeräte wären da schon besser, eignen sich aber meistens nur für Interviews.
Hier noch ein Foreneintrag  zu dem Thema.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (26. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von goela _
> *...warum sind die meisten Mikros immer nur Mono? *



Hi goela,

das liegt daran, dass eine Schallquelle immer nur an einem Ort im Raum sein kann.
Bei einer Summe unterschiedlicher Schallquellen wird üblicherweise mit mehreren
Mikrofonen aufgezeichnet und dann mit dem Mischpult (Pan/Pegel/Equalizer/Effects)
im Raum positioniert.

Es gibt natürlich auch Stereo-Aufnahmetechniken, wie z.B. Kunstkopf-Stereofonie
oder mit der sogenannten Jecklin-Scheibe. Aber auch diese Techniken basieren
auf 2 separaten Monomikrofonen. Eine Stereoaufnahme mit einem handlichen
Mikrofon in wirklich guter Qualität abzubilden ist schwierig, da zu dem Stereoeffekt
unbedingt eine saubere Ortung der Schallquelle im Raum gehört.
Diese Ortung wird durch Pegelunterschiede und aber auch die Laufzeit des Schallsignals
zwischen 2 Sensoren (Ohren oder aber Mikrofonmembrane) erreicht. Dafür ist
aber logischerweise ein gewisser Abstand zwischen den Membranen erforderlich.

Ich hoffe, das war einigermaßen verständlich. Ansonsten frag nochmal nach. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## goela (26. August 2003)

Interessant! Die Erklärung, warum es soviele Mono-Micros gibt leuchtet mir ein!
Ich suche eben ein Mikro, womit ich meine Filme mit Kommentar nachvertonen kann.
Ich frage mich, ob ich so ein Mikro dann auch an der Kamera verwenden kann um beispielsweise Kommentar vor Ort besser aufnehmen zu können - eben halt nur Mono! Was passiert dann mit den eingebauten Mikro? Wir dies ausgeschaltet?


----------



## Tim C. (26. August 2003)

Ja, das integrierte Mikro wird eigentlich immer automatisch deaktiviert, sobald du einen 3,5mm Klinkenstecker (oder was auch immer) in die dafür vorgesehene Buchse in der Kamera steckst.


----------

